# Where to find bob haircut pictures?



## vanillaa (Aug 14, 2008)

Hiya girls,

I'm searching for pictures of long layered bob haircuts, but I can't seem to find any great pictures! All I came across are those old-fashioned ones with the buzzed back and stuff.. So yeah, could you please help me out here?


----------



## Korms (Aug 14, 2008)

I tend to Google "A-line bob" to get the more modern styles.  Even Googling "Victoria Beckham bob" or something like that might get you something you like.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 14, 2008)

These are some pretty long-ish bobs! Hope it helps


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas ladies! And those pictures are awesome


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 14, 2008)

maybe try ---> Hair Finder
whenever i'm going for a new hair cut/style i can usually find a pic there to bring to my stylist.


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 15, 2008)

MACLoving,

Thanks, that website is awesome!!


----------

